# Broken Masterbuilt 40" smoker



## smokingsandi (Aug 12, 2013)

Back during the 4th of July I did a successful cook on my MBES.  The next day I went to heat it up and it won't heat.On the back of the smoker on the bottom left hand side, I noticed a compartment that I sould unscrew the plate off and look in and found that the wires there were burnt in to.  Can someone tell me what I need to do to repair this smoker or should I just buy a new one?


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 12, 2013)

First of all, how old is it? Masterbuilt might be willing to help out if you give them a call. 

You can repair it with new ends.

I did a quick search of the forum for MES wiring - see if any of these help. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=MES+wiring

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/63863/masterbuilt-not-working-properly#post_180608

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89886/mes-wiring-upgrade-mod

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130858/mes-40-wiring-issue

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129982/back-wires-of-mes-40-burning-up


----------



## themule69 (Aug 12, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Alesia has you covered

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 12, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! 

We love to see pictures of what you are cooking (or what we call q-views here at SMF).  To "upload the q-views" just follow the directions here and it will be easier. If you are using a cell phone, an IPad or a kindle, go to the main SMF page and click the Mobile button. Will make the uploads a bit faster too.

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 12, 2013)

:welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 50,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 1,000,000 posts describing it! Yea that’s right over 1,000,000!

We have an ”Articles” section that is full of great information about smoking to include a lot of recipes and instructionals. Check it out there is a lot to learn in there!

Would you do us a favor and add your location to your profile, it helps others to know where you are when they offer advice, Thanks!

You might want to check out ”Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course”, it will teach you all the basics plus a whole lot more!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,  call MasterBuilt and tell them about it.  The customer service is usually pretty good.







  to the SMF, the best BBQ site on the web.  Whatever you need to know about the fine art of BBQ you can find it right here, from recipes to technical knowledge.

One thing you need to know about us is that we like to see pictures of your creations and your gear.  We call it Q-View and its basically the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!

So, don't just talk about your food, show it!  Otherwise you may get a gentle reminder, like this...







   or this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck and Get Smokin'

Bill


----------



## seenred (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello and welcome!  Sorry your having trouble with that MES...like the others already said, MB's customer service is usually pretty good, so you can probably get your problem solved by calling them.

Good luck!

Red


----------



## tommy p (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine did the same thing about 6 weeks ago,  burnt wires and all.  I called MES and they sent me a new heating element, I have not repaired it yet but I am not sure how to get the back off so I can  replace the burnt wires.  I am hoping that is all that is wrong.  Just in case this fix does not work I have already bought a new electric smoker that is supposed to be much better than the MES and it only has two parts that may need to be replaced and they both take about 15-20 minutes to fix and both parts are less than $25 each.


----------



## mtm29575 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a MES too, so I'm interested in hearing how this turns out. Hey Tommy P, what was the other electric smoker you bought?  Interested in hearing about it also if you wouldn't mind sharing with us.


----------



## tommy p (Aug 13, 2013)

My replacement smoker was  a Pro Series 1400 with the optional stand.  I got it from SmokinTex in Plano, Tx .  To see the web site go to SmokinTex.  I  don,t remember what I paid but the price that you see on the website is what I paid. One of the selling points is that they sell a lot of smokers to Alaska--as they will still cook at temperatures below 0.

(Tommy....sorry but I had to edit your post here....off site links are not allowed per TulsaJeff...the owner of the site..and I told you that in Roll Call today....just an FYI.  Kat)


----------



## tommy p (Aug 13, 2013)

Kat

Thank you I wont make that mistake again.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 13, 2013)

Tommy P said:


> Kat
> 
> Thank you I wont make that mistake again.


No probs! You are okay!

Kat


----------



## jted (Aug 14, 2013)

Just a word about the high temperature wire connectors. Only use the high temp wire and connectors The THHN wire used by the factory will not hold up to, long  hot  temp while cooking. The connector will also fail ( don't use the plastic and steel connector) as a electrician I suggest you use the instructions for the MES wiring up date. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/89886/mes-wiring-upgrade-mod Pay attention to wire types and size. Texacajen did a good job. Jim


----------



## bobplumber (Aug 15, 2013)

try appliance factory parts , they will have replacement wires and parts


----------



## diythinker (Oct 7, 2018)

My heating element went out and i made a video on how i fixed it. In addition, i also drew out the wiring diagram:


----------

